# LG 2166D DVD Burner and Lightscribe



## j0ed1g1tal (Jan 9, 2006)

My iMac 20 in recognizes the burner on USB2 and burns DVDs with no problem.
The only problem is no LightScribe drivers for Mac - 
Anyone have any info?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 9, 2006)

What you need is some software that will allow you to print labels, and will control the lightscribe process. You could try LaCie's Lightscribe software. I don't know it it will work with other drives, but may be worth a try.
Also, Disklabel provides support for LightScribe in their software http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/20250


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 9, 2006)

Also I just saw a LighScribe hint or at MacOSXHints.


----------

